# Eingangsschaltung 230V Eingänge



## Mediano (8 September 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich befasse mich mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung (BC9020) für die Gebäudeautomation und möchte günstig 230V Eingänge nachbilden, weil jetzt drei Logo´s mit 230V Einänge defekt eingabaut sind und andauert eine Tod sterben. Die Einganskarten KL1702 sind teuer und bieten nur 2 Eingänge 230V je Karte. Aus Platzgünden in der Verteilung möchte ich Karten mit 8x24VDC Eingänge KL2408 verwenden. Die Wandlung der Eingänge von 230VAC auf 24VDC möchte ich auf einer Platine selbst nachbauen. 
Ich benötige eine Schaltung mit der ich günstigst die Signale für 24 Eingänge von 230AC auf 24VDC wandeln kann.
Kann mir jemand helfen !!!

Gruss
Mediano8)


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (8 September 2009)

Mediano schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich befasse mich mit einer Beckhoff Steuerung (BC9020) für die Gebäudeautomation und möchte günstig 230V Eingänge nachbilden, weil jetzt drei Logo´s mit 230V Einänge defekt eingabaut sind und andauert eine Tod sterben. Die Einganskarten KL1702 sind teuer und bieten nur 2 Eingänge 230V je Karte. Aus Platzgünden in der Verteilung möchte ich Karten mit 8x24VDC Eingänge KL2408 verwenden. Die Wandlung der Eingänge von 230VAC auf 24VDC möchte ich auf einer Platine selbst nachbauen.
> Ich benötige eine Schaltung mit der ich günstigst die Signale für 24 Eingänge von 230AC auf 24VDC wandeln kann.
> Kann mir jemand helfen !!!
> ...




Hallo Mediano

Wie wäre es mit Koppelrelais ? 230V mit 4 Kontakten   und da dann 24V DC drüber schicken? 

kosst glaube so um die 8 Euro  wenn dus vllt über Großhandel beziehst  wirds ja noch günstiger, aber das ist schon ne Alternative.

Wenn son Teil mal abraucht ist es einfach zu wechseln.

MfG. Long John


----------



## Mediano (8 September 2009)

Hab ich auch durchgerechnet. Aber kleine Relais mit Spulenspannung 230v sind nicht unter 7.-€ zu beommen. Dann fehlt noch Sockel und Klemmen usw. Also komme ich auf ca. 10.-€ je Eingang.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (8 September 2009)

Mediano schrieb:


> Hab ich auch durchgerechnet. Aber kleine Relais mit Spulenspannung 230v sind nicht unter 7.-€ zu beommen. Dann fehlt noch Sockel und Klemmen usw. Also komme ich auf ca. 10.-€ je Eingang.




Naja musst du wissen was dir die Zeit wert ist... 

Weil wenn du dich da hinsetzt ne Platine mit Geichrichtung und tralala baust ... die ja dann ggf. auch nicht soo sicher ist wie nen getrenntes Relais bzw. wenn was damit ist, auch recht schwierig zu Reparieren ist 

Aber gut ich will dich nicht davon Abhalten , war nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Mediano (8 September 2009)

Hat denn jemand eine Ahnung wie die Innenschaltung einer Eingangskarte S5/S7 für 230V aussieht? 

Ich denke eine Einweggleichrichter mit Optokoppler müßte schon reichen. Oder gibt es da noch etwas einfacheres?

Trotzdem Danke an 
LONG JOHN MCT 
Du hast ja auch Recht!

Gruss an alle Tüftler und Bastler
Mediano


----------



## Metabastler (10 September 2009)

Mediano schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand eine Ahnung wie die
> Ich denke eine Einweggleichrichter mit Optokoppler müßte schon reichen. Oder gibt es da noch etwas einfacheres?



Kleinsten Trafo 230V 9-24V  
Glimmlampe-> Photodiode :-/

Gruß Metabastler


----------

